# Hobie hatch bag



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

Does anybody know if Hobie are planning on making a hatch bag for there 8 inch hatches ? Or if you can get a 8 inch hatch bag that will fit the Hobie 8 inch hatch ? I have tried searching for this on the web but can't find anything. Is the 6 inch hatch bag durable enough to use as a small eski for your food and maybe a bottle of water. I don't use my 8 inch hatch for much. I carry my lures, leader etc in a bum bag around my waist. So this frees up my 8 inch hatch. Would be ideal if there was a purpose fit bag that took some food and drinks and was sort of purpose fitting.


----------



## Desal (Feb 26, 2009)

I really liked the 6 inch hatch bag on my old Hobie Outback and was a bit disappointed that my new Revolution doesn't have one. What I did was purchase a waterproof Plano tackle box (you know, the Pelican ripoff) and put 2 small not so waterproof tackle boxes inside. I have a small length of cord tied to the handle and attached to the underside of my hatch using a dog clip for ease of retrieval. My phone and car keys, wrapped in bubble wrap, are also in a Pelican box (that will not get crushed) in the forward hatch inside a dry bag (to be sure to be sure). As far as I know, you cannot get an 8 inch hatch bag but it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Ifishtwo (Nov 6, 2008)

forbs, I agree with what your saying.
I chased these up recently and Hobie said they do not make the 8 inch hatch bags.
Apparently they had complaints about water sitting in the bottom of the 6inch bags??
I said, "a couple of small drain holes would fix this, wouldn't it?"
Apparently not.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

A Hatch Bag , is Hobie going into Chicken incubation now , wow , :shock: :shock: they certainly diversify , i suppose soon you'll be able to buy Hobie eggs and hatch them out in your Hatch Bag in your Kayak , :shock: innovative , what will they think of next :lol: :lol:


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

Not the end of the world i know, just interested. Thought there must be a reason ifishtwo as Hobie have everything else. Seems a strange reason though. I just don't like the hobie tacklebox so seems a waste of a hatch. Yeh bazzoo thats why we want the 8 inch hatch bag as it produces an outback whereas the 6 inch just gets you a sport.


----------

